# butterfly jig molds



## Bad Influence (Dec 15, 2008)

My dad has a machine shop and he and I are making butterfly jig molds. I'm so tired of paying so much for butterfly jigs. When I lose jigs it maks my whole day of fishing bad. I was wondering if any one knows anyone who is already making the molds?


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Soooo,

You think it's pretty cool to get on the Shimano board to announce to them that you intend to steal their thunder?

Cg


----------



## Bad Influence (Dec 15, 2008)

Too Calixtog


This is the Dad of Bad Influence. I'd like too say we just sign up on 2coolfishing
and are not to fimiliar with the site much less that this is a Shimano board that being said your response to him was out of line. Let me try to put this in prospective my son came too me with an idea, he wanted to make his owne jigs
because of the cost of the butterfly jig and how often he loses them and I make him buy his own jigs. Well when my son who's 17 years old come's up to me and want's to build a project so he can save money by doing something I'm capible of doing you better **** well know I'm going to jump on it. Under your perspetive I guess if your Son came to you and said he wanted to build say a swingset you'd tell him that it would be Stealing the idea from Mattel or whoever the hell makes them so you would'nt do it!!! I dout it. As for Shimano my Family and I spend $1000's per year on Shimano products as far as I'm concernd if my Son want's to make his own jigs it's none of their **** buniness. I'll tell you what, I was glad he wanted to get on 2coolfishing rather than that myspace **** Fishing is his passion and one of the first times he get's on to try to talk to someone about his little idea and he couldn't wait to get on to see what advice someone might have too give him and instead he get a Grown Man insulting Him on Christmas morning by calling him a theif. NICE!!! 
Look I just don't think you should have made that kind of judgement it's not your place that's all I have to say.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

It doesn't sound like the kid is going to be selling his homemade jigs to anyone, they're probably for him and his dad to use and no one else. I don't think Shimano is going to go out of business because a couple of people stop buying a particular jig from them. Come on...

And by the way, bad influence and dad, welcome to 2cool:brew:.

rjr


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site!

We use a centrifugal injection to make the jigs. The lead is actually a lead alloy for increased strength. 100% lead poured into a mold may create a not so perfect action due to air pockets or not 100% full cavities. I am not saying that the jigs will not work, and as long as you do not sell them there will be no problems with us. 

I make my own lead heads for salwater swimbait fishing. I also make my own bass jigs. I understand the need to make somethings, especially when you need something custom taylored to your water. I go through a ton of bass jigs a year. Its a lot easier on the wallet losing a $0.20 jig than a $3.00 jig.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

I stand corrected.

Cg


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I appreciate you standing up for us  However it is not a legal issue unless he decides to sell the product. At that time it will infringe on our patents. However in terms of bad taste? Well yeah I personally would have kept that to myself lol


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think this post would have been in perfectly good taste had it been made in the general fishing discussion section of 2cool. That way, it is not implying that it is bashing Shimano in their own forum that they are nice enough to manage for us and answer our questions on.

I agree with the poster's general intent to gather some info from fishermen, but posting it in the "SHIMANO SUPPORT FORUM" wasn't the correct place. Next time use the "GENERAL FISHING DISCUSSION" section for this type post.

Since these guys are new to 2cool, I hope they read these responses and come back. We ain't haters! We can forgive an honest mistake!

And for the record, Shimano reels rock!


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Bantam, I appreciate your generous approach to this issue, but if Shimano has patented the butterfly jig, then it is illegal for others to make, use, sell, offer to sell or import a jig that infringes on their patent. Further, Shimano can sue for actual damages, potential lost profits or both. If the act was will ful, then the damages are trebled (3X). Announcing on a public forum that you intend to knock off a Shimano product would not play very well to a jury. Of course, Shimano would have to sue and prove their case. The really scary thing is that they could wait until the statute of limitations was just about up before suing and really run the bill up. I would think twice before copy casting any patented jig or lure.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You are correct. I do not believe that he is intending to sell the jigs. Now if he does and we find out, then there could be problems as I have previously stated. Patent laws are tricky since you only need to change something 10%. This could be as simple as changing the gill plate design and many other simple changes. 

I am not a lawyer so I will not get involved with this any further. I appreciate all of you sticking up for us


----------

